# AZO Standard for UTI pain



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Aw, poor girl. UTI's = no fun.
I'm really not sure on this but I'll attach a link I found on justanswers where a vet responded to the same question.
http://www.justanswer.com/dog-health/5q924-dog-100-lbs-azo-bladder-infection-sympto.html
Get better soon, sweet girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you have an Emergency Vet center you can call and ask the duty Vet?

I did an online search, everything I'm finding is saying it's not recommended for dogs.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I do have an e vet. I just didn't expect to get an answer, on the phone. Thank you


----------

